
A Decade of Lattice Cryptography (2016) [pdf] - Tomte
http://web.eecs.umich.edu/~cpeikert/pubs/lattice-survey.pdf
======
Nzen
I'm not math fluent enough to know what lattices really are, but it seems,
from the wikipedia article, that a (geometric/group theory) lattice is a
subgroup of the additive group of real numbers [1] that is isomorphic with the
additive group of the "free abelian group" [2].

[1] which is to say, real numbers that one can obtain by adding or subtracting
other real numbers.

[2] which is a set that satisfies addition, commution, and inversion to derive
any element from some subgroup of the set. Integers are an example, as one can
produce any integer as a combination of the number 1.

The way lattice math has intruded into my outgroup awareness is from C
Gentry's formulation of a fully homomorphic encryption scheme using lattices.
So, if you are interested in a survey of papers delving into the applications
of lattices for cryptography, consider looking at this 70 page work. I guess
if you want to see some code that results from understanding this stuff,
consider looking over Shai Halevi's HELib repo:
[https://github.com/shaih/HElib](https://github.com/shaih/HElib)

~~~
ginnungagap
Isomorphic to a free abelian group means that it behaves like Zⁿ for some
n,that is the set of n-uples of integers with operations defined pointwise.

A simple example is Z², this is the set of all pairs of integers (a,b) where
addition is defined as (a,b)+(c,d)=(a+c,b+d).

A more interesting example is the set of pairs (a,b√2) where a and b are
integers and addition is defined as (a,b√2)+(c,d√2)=(a+c,(b+d)√2).

If you draw those in R² they look like repeating parallelograms (squares
actually for the first), hence lattices

